# Super trawler



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,
For the members interest:

Locals in Tasmania are delighted with the Government's move to effectively ban the Abel Tasman super trawler from fishing in Australia's waters for two years.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-09-11/locals-delighted-by-super-trawler-ban/4255612

Regards


----------



## robingail (Jul 17, 2009)

An over reaction by the govt 18000tons from an area the size of Aust, this could be caught within three months the rest of the year it would have to be working international waters, based from Aust to make it viable.


----------



## ernhelenbarrett (Sep 7, 2006)

Its not the 18000 tons that worries me its the 18000 tons of WHAT!!!
Unless you have a diver down with the net who can say what is in that net.
Dolphins can not live if in a net and cant get air, and it will be a mixed bag NOT the type of fish they say they want to catch. Its too late once the net is hauled in , by that time the unwanted fish are dead and with a net that size it wont be
long before stocks are almost extinct..Think back to the cod wars!! Cod , wots that!! I can remember herring in the Water of Leith so thick you didnt need to bait your hook, wheres the herring now??
Ern Barrett


----------

